
Russians Publish Early Vaccine Results - danielmorozoff
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/04/world/covid-19-coronavirus.html
======
danielmorozoff
Article in the Lancet:
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(20\)31866-3/fulltext)

